# Wechsel von Vodafone zu Netcologne?



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

Zur Zeit kämpfe ich mit der Entscheidung ob ich demnächst wechseln soll.

Gebucht habe ich über Vodafone 100 Mbit/s VDSL. Bisher lief es im Grunde ganz gut und ich kam mindestens auf 96 Mbit/s Download und 36-39 Mbit/s Upload. Aber seit einigen Tagen bekomme nur noch 77,3 Mbit/s  Download und 28,8 Mbit/s Upload laut AVM Fritzbox 7590. In echt mit einem DSLSpeed Test sind es sogar noch etwas weniger.

Bei uns haben wir auch Netcologne als Kabelanbieter, Vodafone hat hier kein Kabel und daher geht über VDSL nur Vodafone, Telekom, 1&1. Über Netcologne kann ich aber bis zu 1000 Mbit/s bekommen. Wobei mir auch schon zwischen 100-250 Mbit/s ausreichen würde. 

Das Problem ist das ich mich bis zum 26.04.2020 entscheiden muss, denn dann läuft die 3 Monatige Kündigungsfrist ab und ich müsste wieder ein ganzes Jahr bei Vodafone bleiben. Wo ich mir aber etwas schwer tue ist das ich mit einem Kabelvertrag eine neue Box bräuchte, die müsste ich entweder kaufen oder mieten. Dazu kommen noch Bereitstellungskosten von 69 Euro dazu.

Es kommen daher ein paar Kosten auf mich zu die ich momentan halt nicht hätte.
Die Monatliche Belastung wäre mit 250 Mbit/s etwas höher und mit 100 Mbit/s etwa gleich viel. Wobei ich für 5 Euro aufpreis auch die 100 Mbit/s Leitung bestellen kann und zusätzlich eine Option was bis zu 250 Mbit/s gehen kann. Dann werden halt die 250 Mbit/s nicht garantiert, wobei ich denke das selbst die 100 Mbit/s nicht garantiert sein werden.

Könnte das ganze aber auch ohne Vertragsbindung machen und müsste halt dann direkt von Anfang an den vollen Preis bezahlen, denn Neukunden können auch ein 24 Monatigen Vertrag abschließen und zahlen dann die ersten 6 Monate nur 50%.

Mit dem Support möchte ich mich nicht herum schlagen, denn das hatte ich schon mal mit Vodafone.
Zudem Vodafone neuerdings nur 56% von der Bandbreite garantiert, wie viele andere Anbieter auch, denn selbst Netcologne wird mir mit Sicherheit nicht die volle Bandbreite bieten können.

Im Moment bin ich daher etwas unentschlossen, denn immerhin bin ich schon seit 2003 bei Vodafone.


*Ihr braucht euch nicht das ganze Thema dazu durch zu lesen, daher hier ein Update vom 16.04.2020.*

_Nachdem ich Vodafone dazu angeschrieben hatte und zunächst eine Störungsmeldung aufgenommen wurde rief mich am nächsten Tage erneut jemand von Vodafone an und meinte das  mein Router ausgelesen wurde und der sich mit 63 MBit/s  verbinden würde und dies noch den AGB des Vertrages entspricht. Aus diesem Grund wurde die Störungsmeldung abgelehnt. Dadurch ist nun beschlossen das der Vertrag gekündigt wird und zum 24.Juli.2020 ausläuft. Der neue Anschluss wird dann über die Netcologne abgeschlossen da dort bis zu 1000 MBit/s an meiner Wohnadresse möglich sind._


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Es ist halt die Frage, ob Du tatsächlich 1 Gbit/s erreichst. In den Verträgen heißt es ja immer so schön:"bis zu...".
Mit Deiner 7590 wäre ja auch Vectoring (bis zu 250 Mbit/s) machbar. Bietet das kein Provider an?
Ansonsten kannst Du mit Netcologne auch getrost die AVM weiter nutzen und lediglich in der Software auf 250 Mbit/s begrenzen.
Frage: wurde jetzt nicht wegen Covid19 allgemein das Netz etwas gedrosselt? Würde zu deinen Messungen passen.
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Ob die gewünschte Bandbreite erreicht wird denke ich wird überall fraglich sein, denn versprechen tun alle bis zu einer bestimmten Bandbreite. Diese 1 Gbit/s  was ich haben könnte sind mir ehe zu teuer, so das ich es zwar gut finde bis zu dieser Bandbreite buchen zu können, diese aber aus Kostengründen ehe nicht buchen würde.

Mir würden schon 250 Mbit/s ausreichen, wobei ich sogar mit den 100 Mbit/s zufrieden war. Vodafone bzw. die Telekom bieten bei meiner Adresse nur bis 100 Mbit/s an. 

Meine Box könnte aber bis zu 250 Mbit/s VDSL empfangen. Meine Box könnte ich aber nicht für die Netcologne weiter verwenden, da es sich um eine Box für VDSL handelt und für die Netcologne müsste ich ein Kabel Modem haben.  Zumindest könnte ich nicht direkt mit meiner 7590 Fritzbox über Kabel Internet und Telefon empfangen.

Für Kabel müsste ich eine FritzBox 6591 Cable kaufen oder mieten.
Eine FritzBox 6590 Cable würde auch noch gehen und wäre etwas günstiger.



> Frage: wurde jetzt nicht wegen Covid19 allgemein das Netz etwas gedrosselt? Würde zu deinen Messungen passen.
> Gruß T.


Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, aber laut Medien soll keine Belastung stattfinden und alles würde noch normal laufen. Zumindest würde ich erwarten das Vodafone dazu ihre Kunden benachrichtigt oder es öffentlich bekannt gibt. Denn anscheint fahren sie einfach die Leistung runter ohne wenn und aber und beziehen sich anscheint auf das Recht nur 54% vergeben zu müssen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Ich konnte meine 7590 mit FTTH auch weiter verwenden. Nur eben nicht mehr als Router direkt mit dem Netz verbunden. Aber Iwas muß ja meine ganzen Geräte managen  Genau da macht jetzt die Fritzbox.
Gruß T.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Aber dann musst du ja irgenwie ein Modem haben um überhaupt dich mit dem Kabelnetz verbinden zu können. Natürlich könnte man dann die 7590 an den Kabel Modem anschließen um diesen weiter als Router verwenden zu können. Denn ein Anschluss für das Kabel Fernsehen(Antennenbuchse) hat ja die 7590 nicht oder habe ich da ein Denkfehler?

Gut was ich auch machen kann ist vorsorglich bis zum 26.04.2020 zu kündigen und dann habe ich noch 3 Monate Zeit mir entweder über die Netcolgne ein neuen Anschluss zu bestellen oder die Kündigung zu wiedergerufen.

In unserer Straße ist es ehe so eine Sache mit VDSL, ein paar Hausnummer bevor wir kommen ist sogar VSDL bis zu 250 Mbit/s möglich, bei uns nur bis 100 Mbi/s und ein paar Hausnummern weiter nur noch 16 Mbit/s. Da haben wir sogar noch Glück wenigstens 100 Mbit/s bekommen zu können.

Aber die Netcologne hat bei uns das Kabelnetz und hier ist bei uns auch das Kabelfernsehen damit geschaltet und wir sind daher auch mit dem Kabelnetz von Netcologne mit angeschlossen. Ich muss daher nicht zwingend VDSL buchen und könnte auch auf das Kabelnetz wechseln. 

Die Telekom mit VDSL scheidet aus, da wir auch den Euro Flat dazu gebucht haben und meine Frau auch im Ausland viel telefoniert. Die Telekom bietet hierzu nur 400 frei Minuten an und kein Flat. Vodafone nutzt ja im Grunde die Leitung der Telekom für unser VDSL was wir haben.


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

In meinem Fall stellt die Telekom das Modem (fest mit der Wand verbaut) und sowohl die FB (>Modem), als auch der TV, respektive Receiver,(> 7590), werden via CAT angeschlossen. Habe fertig.
Gruß T.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Kündigen lohnt sich eig schon deshalb weil du in der Regel "genervt" wirst und du ein besseres Angebot bekommst, wenn du doch noch bleibst


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> In meinem Fall stellt die Telekom das Modem (fest mit der Wand verbaut) und sowohl die FB (>Modem), als auch der TV, respektive Receiver,(> 7590), werden via CAT angeschlossen. Habe fertig.
> Gruß T.


Die Netcologne bietet dazu nur zwei Router zum mieten oder kaufen an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: netcologne.de

Kann aber auch einen eigenen Router dazu verwenden.
WLAN-Router anschliessen Cable



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Kündigen lohnt sich eig schon deshalb weil du in der Regel "genervt" wirst und du ein besseres Angebot bekommst, wenn du doch noch bleibst


Habe ich auch schon gedacht, da sie dann auch versuchen Kunden da zu behalten.


----------



## fotoman (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Nachdem Vodafone bei Dir wohl nur Reseller ist, werden sie kaum der Telekom auf die Füße treten um ihren DSLAM wieder korrent zu konfigurieren.

Ich hatte hier Ende letzten Jahres auch kontinuierlich einen Abfall der VDSL Leistung von anfänglich gut 90/35 auf 80/30. Dann ist über die Weihnachtstage wohl alles ausgefallen (meine Fritzbox ist tot, Verbindung mit neuer FB zunächst nur mit 21/2,5, also DSL). Nach ein paar Tagen und einigen Reconnects läuft das ganze jetzt mit 110/40 stabil.

Da ist wohl der Blitz in den DSLAM eingeschlagen (der stand relativ frei direkt neben einer Baustelle) und seit dem Ersatz (oder dem Umbau, keine Ahnung) läuft alles besser wie zuvor.



> wobei ich denke das selbst die 100 Mbit/s nicht garantiert sein werden.


NetCologne liefert doch deutlische Produktdatenblätter.



> Zudem Vodafone neuerdings nur 56% von der Bandbreite garantiert, wie viele andere Anbieter auch,


Wie auch NetCologne.

Persönlich würde ich mir das ganze nur antun, wenn ich auf mind. 250/50 wechseln wollte, und zwar einzig und alleine wegen der 50 MBit Upload. Außer Du weisst von Deinen Nachbarn, wie gut der NetCologne Anschluss aktuell (also die letzten 2-3 Tage) ist und wie er z.B. über die Weihnachtsfeiertage war.

Klar, wenn man risikobereit ist und den Telefonterror mag, kann man natürlich kündigen bevor man auch nur weiss, ob der neue Anbierter einen zum Wunschtermin versorgen möchte. U.U. ist Vodafone aber auch froh, Reseller-Kunden loszuwerden.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Das ist genau das was ich befürchte, denn sobald meine 3 Monate Kündigungsfrist verstrichen sind können sie machen was sie wollen und ich bin nochmals ein ganzes Jahr gebunden. 

Was die Netcologne angeht würde ich wenn ich schon wechsle mindesten auf 250 Mbit/s gehen und dann auf die 50% Ermäßigung in den ersten 6 Monate verzichten und mich daher nicht 24 Monate Vertraglich binden.


----------



## NatokWa (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Kann nur sagen : Wenn Kabel dann die FB . Die 6591 ist einer der besten Router für Kabel den man kriegen kann . Habe selbst die 6590 weil's die 91 damals noch nicht gab und die  1GBit, die mich weniger kosten als meine alten 400MBit (dank Unitymedia-Übernahme-Sonderangebot), kommen voll an (Nicht testbar wegen Overhead vom 1GBit-LAN) . 
Derzeit läuft aber alles von I-Net Seite her spürbar langsamer als ich es noch mit 400MBit gewohnt war , obwohl sämtliche Speedtests 850+MBit anzeigen im Download .


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Habe sogar vorhin gesehen das es noch eine neuere Fritzbox gibt.
FRITZ!Box 6660 Cable | AVM Deutschland

Laut AVM kann sie auch mit Netcologne verwendet werden.
Müsste ich mir aber dann selbst kaufen, da Netcologne diese nicht zum kaufen oder mieten anbietet.


----------



## NatokWa (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

1x 2.5GBit Lan . Wäre von Vorteil wenn du gedenkst 1GBit und mehr nutzen zu wollen . Ansonsten ist die nicht wirklich besser als die 6591 außer du hast bereits WLan Geräte die mit WiFi 6 arbeiten . Ich wage sogar zu behaupten das die WLan-Leistung NOCH schlechter als bei der 6590/6591 ist da das Ding NOCH kompakter gebaut ist ..... WLan-Sendeleistung mäßig sind die FB's (unmoddet) leider recht grottig ..... habe 3 Repeater im Haus verteilt über die (trotz 5Ghz Band) nur maximal um die 300MBit ankommen .... was gut für meinen PC ist da der ja über Kabel dran hängt und immer ein gutes Kontingent für sich alleine hat *g*

Für mich wäre nur der 2.5GBit Lan-Anschluß interessant , dann müste ich aber auch mein knapp 35m Kabel austauschen mit dem mein Rechner dran hängt .... dat kann nämisch nur 1GBit und selbst das hat mich gewundert *g* ......


----------



## robbe (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Wieso sollte dein Kabel nur 1Gbit können? Alles ab Cat6 kann definitiv die 2.5Gbit, aber selbst ein ordentliches Cat5e Kabel könnte es bei 35m noch packen. 
Die 6660 hat dasselbe Gehäuse wie die 7590, Wlanstärke sollte also ähnlich sein. Ich persönlich hab mich gegen die 6590/91 entschieden, weil das einfach ein unglaublich riesiger, hässlicher Klotz ist. Zudem gibt es mit dieser momentan starke Lieferschwierigkeiten wegen China und weil es massenhaft Boxen mit defektem Modemteil in den Handel geschafft haben.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Vom Gehäuse her finde ich den 7590 besser, denn diesen Router habe ich momentan auch hier stehen.

EDIT:

Habe mal gekündigt und habe auch bereits schon ein Kündigungstermin zum 24.07.2020 bekommen. Nun kann ich mir bis dahin überlegen was ich mache. Die Kündigung kann ich ja auch wieder zurück nehmen, sollte ich es mir doch noch anders überlegen.


----------



## NatokWa (23. März 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*



robbe schrieb:


> Wieso sollte dein Kabel nur 1Gbit können? Alles ab Cat6 kann definitiv die 2.5Gbit, aber selbst ein ordentliches Cat5e Kabel könnte es bei 35m noch packen.
> Die 6660 hat dasselbe Gehäuse wie die 7590, Wlanstärke sollte also ähnlich sein. Ich persönlich hab mich gegen die 6590/91 entschieden, weil das einfach ein unglaublich riesiger, hässlicher Klotz ist. Zudem gibt es mit dieser momentan starke Lieferschwierigkeiten wegen China und weil es massenhaft Boxen mit defektem Modemteil in den Handel geschafft haben.



Das Kabel wo ich liegen habe ist von ner 50 Meter Rolle die ich vor ungefair 17 Jahren für gerade mal 30€ gekauft habe . da steht netmal die Cat drauf sondern nur 10/100MBit Ethernet *g* Null Schirmung etc. vorhanden . deshalb hat es mich ja so gefreut das die 1GBit problemlos laufen nachdem ich es einfach ausprobiert hab weil die WLan-Brücke nur knapp 300MBit in der Spitze geschafft hat und ich bis dahin zu faul war das "nutzlose" Kabel endlich zu entfernen das da über 3 Jahre nutzlos "rumlag"


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Wahrscheinlich werde ich zum 24.07 doch zur Netcologne und 250 Mbit/s wechseln, denn mittlerweile komme ich noch nicht mal mehr auf 70 Mbit/s. Es sind momentan etwa 35% weniger im Download und im Upload sind es sogar 50% weniger was ich seit ein paar Wochen rein bekomme. Das war seit ich diese 100 Mbit/s Leitung habe noch nie der Fall und langsam habe ich auf solche eskapaden von Vodafone keine Lust mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mir gestern den neue "AVM Router "FRITZ!Box 6660 Cable" bestellt.
Da ich auf mieten keine Lust habe.

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich auch den neuen Anschluss mit 250 Mbit/s bestellen und dort kann ich auch meine Rufnummern mit übernehmen. Das sind jetzt 3 Monate noch und ich denke das ich bald bestelle damit der Übergang sofern möglich reibungslos übergeht.

Vodafone hat mich hierzu bereits angeschrieben und versucht mich als Kunde zu behalten.

Aber ich sollte anrufen und dazu habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust. Denn sie können mir ehe keinen schnelleren Anschluss bei mir anbieten und wenn ich jetzt nicht gekündigt hätte würde sich der Vertrag um 12 Monate erneut verlängern. Am ende wird mich der neue Anschluss Monatlich nur etwa 5 Euro mehr kosten und  einmalig 69 Euro. Dafür bezahle ich aber in den ersten 6 Monate nur 50% und kann so wieder die 69 Euro rein holen. Natürlich mit einer Vertragsbindung von 24 Monate.

Wobei ich auch am überlegen bin ob ich vielleicht doch direkt den vollen Betrag bezahlen und keine 24 Monate Vertragsbindung eingehe und so Monatlich kündigen könnte.

Im übrigem ist wohl Vodafone der Meinung nur das mindeste liefern zu müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (12. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch am überlegen bin ob ich vielleicht doch direkt den vollen Betrag bezahlen und keine 24 Monate Vertragsbindung eingehe und so Monatlich kündigen könnte.


Und wohin willst Du dann wechseln, wenn NetCologne dir auch nicht die max. Datenrate liefern kann/will, sondern nur knapp über der Mindestdatenrate 150/30 liegt (um nicht in der Rückfalloption zu sein)?

Die VDSL-Technik für das Kupferkabel liefert Dein Grundversorger (vermutlich die Telekom), und auch die werden sich im Zweifel auf die gesetzlichen Vorgaben berufen. Damit bleibt für mehr nur eine andere Versorgungsart, bei Dir wohl NetCologne mit Coax.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem ist wohl Vodafone der Meinung nur das mindeste liefern zu müssen.


Was denn sonst? Du hast, wie fast jeder in Deutschland, im Vertrag eine Mindestdatenrate vereinbart, alles darüber ist zwar vom Kunden gewünscht und zur Kundenbindung auch sinnvoll zu liefern. Aber es ist halt nicht das, was der Anbieter Dir vor Vertragsabschluss zugesichert hat und damit auch nicht zwingend liefern muss, um seinen Vertragsbestandteil zu erfüllen. Gegenteilige Gerichtsurteile sind in der von mir gelesenen Presse jedenfalls noch nicht aufgetaucht.


----------



## IICARUS (12. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*



fotoman schrieb:


> Und wohin willst Du dann wechseln, wenn NetCologne dir auch nicht die max. Datenrate liefern kann/will, sondern nur knapp über der Mindestdatenrate 150/30 liegt (um nicht in der Rückfalloption zu sein)?


Reicht mir auch schon aus wenn ich über 100 Mbit/s bleibe.

Wie bereits geschrieben finde ich es nur seltsam das jetzt wo überall um den Coronavirus geht nun plötzlich meine Fritzbox sich nur noch mit 70 Mbit/s verbinden kann und zuvor seit ich die 100er Leitung habe mit mindestens 100 Mbit/s. Laut Vertrag steht auch geschrieben das auch nicht gedrosselt wird und würde ich mit mit 100 Mbit/s verbinden und die Leitung nur 65 Mbit/s erbringen wäre es auch was anderes. Aber so bekomme ich gar nicht die Chance auf meine gebuchten 100 Mbit/s zu kommen, wenn sich die Box damit nicht verbinden kann.

Ganz davon abgesehen wenn ich mich nicht zwei Jahre Vertraglich binde flexibel bin.

Kündigen musste ich so oder so, da ich diesen Termin nicht verstreichen lassen durfte, denn nun habe ich fast 4 Monate Zeit mir alles nochmals zu überdenken.


----------



## fotoman (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Außer der Telekom wird wohl niemand nachmessen können, wo evtl. die Datenrate derzeit verloren geht. Dass Vodafone sowas nicht beauftrag musst Du ja gerade erfahren. U.U. sind jetzt auch in der Straße noch viele von DSL auf VDSL umgestiegen und die Leitungen stören sich gegenseitig.

Nach meinem oben beschriebenen HW-Defekt hatte ich anfänglich auch mit der neuen FB eine DSLAM-Max Rate von 90/27, obwohl die FB mir eine Leitungskapazität von 139/41 ausgegeben hat.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen wenn ich mich nicht zwei  Jahre Vertraglich binde flexibel bin.


Ich frage mich dabei nur,  was Dir die Flexibilität bringt, fals Du keinen Umzug planst? Soweit bisher hier geschrieben, gibt es  keine Alternative. Du kannst VDSL von der Telekom (egal ob direkt oder  vom Reseller) oder Kabel von NetCologne buchen. 4G/5G dürfte wohl  keine Alternative sein, irgendein u.U. empfangbares öffentliches WLan  wohl auch nicht.

Bleibt allesfalls die Telekm direkt und die  Hoffnung, dass sie entweder beim Neuanschluss die Leitung  prüfen/reparieren können oder dass Du ihnen danach so lange hinterher  telefonierst, bis sie eine Lösung finden. Oder ist ein Ausbau auf  Supervectoring angekündigt, womit sie die Technik im DSLAM sowieso  austauschen müssten?

Sollte NetCologne bei Dir demnächts FTTH legen, dann werden sie Dir auch einen vorzeitigen Wechsel dahin anbieten.

Bei mir wird VDSL100 der Telekom jedenfalls nicht gedrosselt. Egal, ob ich Videos von YT herunter lade, ein Win 10 ISO von Microsoft oder ein Linux-ISO von der RWTH-Aachen, ich komme immer auf über 11 MByte/s. Up- und Downloads von Bayern nach Dresden laufen ebenfalls mit voller Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Bei mir war ja bisher auch nichts gedrosselt, damit haben die erst vor etwa 2 Wochen angefangen und wenn sich der Router nur mit 70 Mbit/s verbinden kann werde ich auch nicht mehr beziehen können. Das war seit dich diese Leitung habe noch nie bei mir der Fall. Denn bisher konnte sich immer mein Router mit mindestens 100 Mbit/s verbinden können, was am ende gut 96 MBit/s in echt ergab.

Das ganze ist erst seit 2-3 Wochen seit im Grund dieses ganze mit dem Coronavirus sich verstärkt hat. Natürlich ist mir nicht bekannt wie es wo anders sein wird und mit flexibel meine ich weil mir nicht bekannt ist wie Netcologne läuft und ich dann immer noch falls es doch nicht gut ist zu Telekom oder wieder zu Vodafone wechseln könnte.

Denn momentan könnte ich ja auch zur Telekom wechseln, aber wie du richtig sagst nutzt Vodafone auch dessen Leitungen. Ein Vorteil habe ich aber erst nur dann wenn ich zu mehr Bandbreite wechsle, denn mit Netcologne würde ich ja auch zu 250 MBit/s wechseln. Möglich wären sogar 500 bis 1000 Mbit/s,  nur ist mir dieses etwas zu teuer.



fotoman schrieb:


> Sollte NetCologne bei Dir demnächts FTTH legen, dann werden sie Dir auch einen vorzeitigen Wechsel dahin anbieten.


Unser Wohnhaus ist bereits sein 2011 an Glasfaser angeschlossen. Bei uns muss in diesem Sinn nichts verlegt oder verbaut werden. Ich bin seit 2003 Kunde von Vodafone und habe es damals als wir hier eingezogen sind nur vorgezogen bei Vodafone zu bleiben.

Wir beziehen auch bereits das Kabelfernsehen über Netcologne und darüber habe ich sogar auch ein ABO mit den ganzen HD Kanäle bereits am laufen. Möchte es halt doch mal mit Netcologne versuchen, denn von den Kosten her komme ich etwa aufs selbe hinaus, aber statt mit nur 100 MBit/s  mit 250 MBit/s.

Kann natürlich auch ein 24 Monatigen Vertrag abschließen und hierbei sogar dann die erste 6 Monate nur 50% bezahlen.


----------



## robbe (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Unser Wohnhaus ist bereits sein 2011 an Glasfaser angeschlossen. Bei uns muss in diesem Sinn nichts verlegt oder verbaut werden. Ich bin seit 2003 Kunde von Vodafone und habe es damals als wir hier eingezogen sind nur vorgezogen bei Vodafone zu bleiben.


Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, denn soweit ich weiß, besitzt Netcologne kein eigenes Kabelnetz. Die haben damals überall FTTB gelegt und nutzen dann mittels Micronode (Umwandler von Glasfaser auf Coax) die vorhandene Hausverkabelung. Damit entgehst du schonmal den größten möglichen Nachteil von Kabelinternet, nämlich die Überlastung durch zuviele Kunden in deinem Segment. Denn in deinem Fall besteht das Segment nur aus deinem Haus, üblicherweise sind es bei Kabel aus mehreren Hundert Kunden in der Umgebung, da dann der Node irgendwo auf der Straße steht.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Doch Netcologne besitzt eigens Kabelnetz und hat hier sogar die letzten Jahren sehr viel Ausgebaut. Aber das sich mehrere Leute das gleiche Kabel teilen sollen habe ich auch schon oft gehört. Wie gut das ganze mit Netcologne klappt kann ich aber nicht sagen und genau aus diesem Grund möchte ich keine Vertragsbindung mit 24 Monate eingehen, da ich erst schauen möchte wie es laufen wird.


----------



## robbe (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Mit eigenes Kabelnetz meine ich das klassische TV-Kabelnetz, welches früher durch die Post aufgebaut wurde und mittlerweile größtenteils Vodafone gehört. Um dieses Netz Internetfähig zu machen, müssen überall Fibernodes gesetzt werden, welche per Glasfaser angebunden sind und das Internet ins bestehende TV-Kabelnetz einspeisen. Das Gebiet, dass von einem Fibernode gespeist wird, umfasst immer einige Hundert Hausanschlüsse und diese müssen sich dann ein paar Gbit teilen, jenachdem wieviele der TV-Kabel Frequenzen in dem jeweiligen Gebiet fürs Internet reserviert sind. 
Da Netcologne soweit ich weiß keine Anteile an diesen alten Kabelnetzen hat, bauen sie mithilfe der bestehenden Gebäudeverkabelung ihre eigenen kleinen Kabelnetze innerhalb der Gebäude auf, die sie mit Glasfaser erschlossen haben. Das hat den großen Vorteil, das sich in diesem Kabelsegment dann ausschließlich die paar Kunden in dem jeweiligen Haus die Bandbreite teilen müssen und nicht wie sonst üblich der halbe Stadtteil.


----------



## IICARUS (13. April 2020)

*AW: Wechsel von VDSL zu Kabel? Entscheidungsfrage.*

Habe da zwar schon mal was dazu gelesen aber alles habe ich nicht  mehr so genau in Erinnerung. Ich weiß nur das wir das Kabelfernsehen nur über die Netcologne beziehen können. Über Vodafone bekomme ich kein Kabelanschluss hier.

Bei uns im Keller hängt auch von der Netcologne ein sehr großer Kasten. Wir wohnen auch in einem Mehrfamilienhaus. Die Wohnblöcke sind 2011 auch neu erbaut worden. Wir sind hier auch der Erstbezug gewesen.

Wenn ich über diese Seite nach dem Ausbaustatus abfrage wird mir folgendes ausgegeben:
Ausbau



> Ihr Gebäude wurde bereits an unser hochmodernes Glasfasernetz angeschlossen. Es stehen Ihnen Bandbreiten mit bis zu 1 Gbit/s zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2020)

Habe heute Rücksprache mit Vodafone gehabt, denn ich möchte zunächst mal schauen was momentan bei uns los ist. Hierzu haben sie nun eine Störungsmeldung aufgenommen und wollen mal schauen was da los ist.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2020)

Also die Entscheidung ist gefallen, Vodafone rief mich an und die Verbindung mit 63 Mbit/s womit sich mein Router verbindet und laut Speedtest etwa 58 Mbit/s sind entsprechen der AGB und wurde daher als Störungsmeldung nicht angenommen. Bedeutet für mich ich werde demnächst den neuen Anschluss mit 250 MBit/s über die Netcologne bestellen.


----------



## mrfloppy (16. April 2020)

fotoman schrieb:


> Und wohin willst Du dann wechseln, wenn NetCologne dir auch nicht die max. Datenrate liefern kann/will, sondern nur knapp über der Mindestdatenrate 150/30 liegt (um nicht in der Rückfalloption zu sein)?
> 
> Die VDSL-Technik für das Kupferkabel liefert Dein Grundversorger (vermutlich die Telekom), und auch die werden sich im Zweifel auf die gesetzlichen Vorgaben berufen. Damit bleibt für mehr nur eine andere Versorgungsart, bei Dir wohl NetCologne mit Coax.
> 
> Was denn sonst? Du hast, wie fast jeder in Deutschland, im Vertrag eine Mindestdatenrate vereinbart, alles darüber ist zwar vom Kunden gewünscht und zur Kundenbindung auch sinnvoll zu liefern. Aber es ist halt nicht das, was der Anbieter Dir vor Vertragsabschluss zugesichert hat und damit auch nicht zwingend liefern muss, um seinen Vertragsbestandteil zu erfüllen. Gegenteilige Gerichtsurteile sind in der von mir gelesenen Presse jedenfalls noch nicht aufgetaucht.



Das ist so falsch [emoji849]
Netcologne baut eigenes FTTC aus und schwenkt dann auf Kupfer der Telekom, Netcologne mietet auch als Reseller , Netcologne hat eigenes Coax Netz und Netcologne hat ein mittlerweile in Köln und Umgebung gut ausgebautes FTTH Netz . Wenn er in der indem Haus wohnt mit FTTH ist das doch wunderbar , selbst FTTC ist wenn’s vernünftig geplant ist ok. Man hat zumindest nicht ganz soo starke Schwankungen in den Stoßzeiten wie bei Kabel. 
Grundsätzlich hier davon zu sprechen das erstmal das eh über den grundversorger kommt ist falsch


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2020)

Habe heute mein neuen Anschluss über die Netcologne beantragt. Habe mich hierzu auch zu einem 24 Monatigen Vertrag entschieden, da ich hier auch ein Finanziellen Vorteil von 50% in den ersten 6 Monate habe. Zudem musste ich so auch kein neuen Router kaufen und kann über die Netcologne einen beziehen.


----------



## fotoman (17. April 2020)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hier davon zu sprechen das erstmal das eh über den grundversorger kommt ist falsch


Keine Ahnung, wo Du dort heraus gelesen hast, dass NetCologne das Kupfer des Grundversorgers nutzen soll. Aber egal, ich habe zumindest gelernt, dass NetCologne wohl im Haus trotzdem auf Coax setzt. War mir neu, das in Deutschland solche altmodischen Dinge genutzt werden. Es ist damit offensichtlch "nur" ein FTTB-Netz und kein FTTH, falls man kein Einfamilienhaus in Köln und Umgebung hat. Auch, wenn sie bis zu 100 MBit im Upload anbieten.

Es ging außerdem in keinem meiner Postings darum, nicht zu NetCologne zu wechseln sondern einzig um die Frage, was eine monatliche  Kündigungsfrist (die man durch den Verzicht auf den Bonus extra zahlen muss) bringen soll, wenn neben FTTB von NetCologne einzig der Grundversorger und seine Reseller per Kupfer existieren und diese offensichtlich kein Interesse daran haben, mehr wie die vertraglich zugesicherte Mindestgeschwindigkeit zu liefern.


----------



## IICARUS (17. April 2020)

Vertragsbindung ist immer nicht das beste, denn wie jetzt mit dem Beispiel mit Vodafone hätte ich wieder ein ganzes Jahr bis zum nächsten Kündigungstermin abwarten können. Wenn alles gut läuft sehe ich auch mit einer langen Vertragsbindung kein Problem darin, aber oft heißt es AGB usw... Pech gehabt und man muss sich dann damit zufrieden geben was am ende dabei raus kommt.

Wie heute als mich Vodafone zurück rief, da meinte der Type am Telefon das sie mein Router ausgemessen haben und ich eine Verbindung mit 63 MBit/s aufbauen könnte. Natürlich liegt die echte Datenrate immer unterhalb was der Router als Verbindung erreicht. Und so kommen momentan nur um die 58 MBit/s rein. Vodafone muss aber mindestens 54 MBit/s liefern und da dies der Fall ist müsste ich mich mit einer langen Vertragsbindung damit abfinden und hätte kein Recht auf Sonderkündigung.

Über Netcologne habe ich nun 250 MBit/s gebucht, denn wenn ich schon wechsle dann auch für mehr Bandbreite. Hoffe das es hier dann besser laufen wird. Wobei das mit Vodafone auch früher so nicht war, sonst hätte ich schon viel früher gewechselt. Denn unseren Anschluss über die Netcologne haben wir bereits seit wir hier im Jahr 2011 eingezogen sind.


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Nur mal so als Update, am 24.07 läuft mein Vertrag mit Vodafone aus und am 27.07 werde ich über die Netcologne mit 250 MBit/s neu geschaltet. An diesem Tag soll ein Techniker vorbei kommen und auch meinen neue Fritzbox 6591 mit bringen. Meine drei bestehenden Rufnummer werden auch übernommen.

Scheint soweit alles gut zu klappen.
Habe bereits auch die Zugangsdaten zugestellt bekommen und kann mich sogar schon in meinem neuen Account Online einloggen.

Denke das war eine gute Entscheidung, da ich dort auch falls die Preis sich ändern sollten auch die Möglichkeit habe bis zu 1000 MBit/s zu buchen. 

Meine Fritzbox 7590 verbindet sich seit Wochen nicht mehr über 70,0 Mbit/s Download und 23,4 Mbit/s Upload ein. Habe diesen Anschluss aber wie berichtet fast 2 Jahre und bisher hatte ich es nie das ich unter 100 MBit/s hatte. Vodafone sieht sich auch nicht dazu bereit die Sache nachzugehen und beruft sich auf ihre AGB wo sie nur eine bestimmte Bandbreite liefern müssen. Daher wollten sie noch nicht mal nachgehen weshalb ich auf einmal weniger rein bekommen. Zeitweise hat sich die Fritzbox sogar nur mit 60 MBit/s verbinden können und echte DSL-Speed Test erreichen ja noch schlechtere Ergebnisse.

Vodafone ist daher bei mir unten durch und bin froh dort weg zu kommen!

Natürlich reicht es fürs normale Surfen und auch für Games, aber wenn mal wieder größere Downloads wie z.B. mit Spielen vorliegen wird das ganze ja auch länger dauern obwohl ich ja für 100 MBit/s bezahle.


----------



## royaldoom3 (24. April 2020)

Poste mal ein Screenshot von DSL Information -> DSL

Naja also Kabelinternet ist so eine Sache, wenn bei dir nicht viel los ist bekommste die Bandbreite. Wenn aber viele im Kabelnetz surfen haste zu Primezeiten totalausfall bis hin zu Paketloss über 50%


----------



## robbe (24. April 2020)

Das Thema wurde hier schon durchgekaut. Dadurch das Netcologne FTTB macht und erst danach(also im Haus) ein Minikabelnetz erstellt, fällt dieser Nachteil von Kabel weg.


----------



## royaldoom3 (24. April 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Dadurch das Netcologne FTTB macht und erst dort ein Minikabelnetz erstellt, fallt dieser Nachteil von Kabel weg.



Okay gut aber wäre mit dem DSL Screenshot noch interessant ob evt einfach nur DLM die Leitung so arg drosselt. Weil dann liegt das nicht an ner Überlastung sondern Störung da die Leitung Fehler verursacht oder der SNR zusammenbricht und der Sync dadurch verloren geht. Und das merkt sich DLM nunmal und drosselt schön die Leitung  Hab das schon alles durch. Zum glück n persönlichen Ansprechpartner dort in der Technik der mir den Port dann neu konfiguriert


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Anschluss habe ich aber wie bereits geschrieben fast 2 Jahren und bisher hatte sich die Box immer mit mindestens 100 MBit/s verbinden können. Hatte sogar Vodafone darum gebeten mal nachzusehen wieso plötzlich die Fritzbox sich nicht mehr so schnell verbinden kann. Zu der Zeit konnte sich die Fitzbox nur noch mit 60 MBit/s verbinden.

Der Support Mitarbeiter hatte drei Ergebnisse von mir und hatte auch eine Störungsmeldung aufgenommen. Am nächsten Tag hat mich der Support erneut angerufen und meinten meine Fritzbox ausgemessen zu haben und da sich die Fritzbox mit 60 MBit/s verbinden würde würde auch keine Störung vorliegen da es den AGBs des Vertrages noch entsprechen würde. Also in diesem Sinn... ich bekomme über 54 MBit/s was sie minimal liefern müssen und daher wäre ihrerseits alles in Ordnung.

Naja... zum Glück habe ich ja noch die Auswahl auf Kabel umzusteigen.
Ob ich damit besser oder schlechter dran bin werde ich dann sehen. Aber ich denke das es nicht so schlecht ausfallen kann, da Netcologne bei uns gut ausgebaut hat.


----------



## royaldoom3 (24. April 2020)

DLM hat dich auf 70/23 Mbits limitiert da die Leitung eine Störung hat. Hast auch nur 9dB SNR im Downstream, Bei ca 150m Leitungslänge (Fritzbox ließt natürlich nicht korrekt aus) sollte min um die 15 dB SNR bei 70 Mbits anliegen und die Kapazität auch weit über 130 Mbits statt 80. Der Support hat anscheinend keine Ahnung. Da Vodafone auch nur die Leitung bei der Telekom mietet, muss der VF Support dort ein Entstörticket stellen. Bei dir ist im DL auch der Bitswap aus

Würde da noch bisschen bei denen nerven das du wenigstens die restlichen 3 Monate noch den Speed bekommst



Ich zB hab 360m länge und bei 111 Mbits im Download die anliegen 8 dB im SNR. Bei dir ist was faul


----------



## IICARUS (24. April 2020)

Habe keine Lust mehr mich mit denen kurz vorm Ende noch herum zu ärgern.
Die Leitung ist zumindest stabil und bis zum Wechsel kommen wir damit aus.

Wie auf deinem Bild sah es bei mir früher auch fast zwei Jahre aus.

Laut Netcologne Abfrage sieht es bei mir so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## royaldoom3 (25. April 2020)

Wollte auch einfach nur noch mal grob die Leitung analysieren und dir sagen, dass da eine Störung ist und VF zu blöd ist das aufzunehmen und bei der Telekom ein Entstörticket zu setzen. Kann viele Gründe haben: Linecard defekt, Leitung allgemein defekt (im APL evt etwas korrodiert, Feuchtigkeit in der Leitung unter der Erde (Letzte Meile - ist die vom DSL Kasten zu dir ins Haus), PowerLan kanns auch sein, Einfamilienhaus oder Mehrfamilienhaus?

Dann mal hoffen das es mit netcologne besser wird


----------



## IICARUS (25. April 2020)

Wir wohnen hier in einem Mehrfamilienhaus.
PowerLan haben wir nur von Router zu einem Kinderzimmer gelegt, der Router selber ist direkt verbunden.

Kabelfernsehen haben wir auch seit dem Einzug bereits schon mit der Netcologne und als wir hier eingezogen sind hatte Netcologne bereits bis zu 100 MBit/s und wir bekamen über Vodafone nur 5 MBit/s die noch nicht mal voll da waren. Hätte schon damals wechseln sollen, aber ich war damals 2 Jahre Vertraglich gebunden und später wurde es dann mit 50 und 100 MBit/s gut.

Das Problem was wir jetzt haben hatten wir damals auch beim Einzug, aber es wurde dann gut. Jetzt ist aber Schluss und ich mach das ganze mit Vodafone nicht mehr mit! Zufällig lief jetzt auch der Vertrag aus, so das ich rechtzeitig kündigen konnte.

Der Witz ist auch das als Mitteilung kam das die Störung behoben wurde... fand ich sogar schon unverschämt, denn der Mitarbeiter hatte zuvor im Gespräch nur gesagt das meine 63 MBit/s womit sich mein Router verbindet den AGBs entsprechen würde und daher keine Störung vorliegen würde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrfloppy (1. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wir wohnen hier in einem Mehrfamilienhaus.
> PowerLan haben wir nur von Router zu einem Kinderzimmer gelegt, der Router selber ist direkt verbunden.
> 
> Kabelfernsehen haben wir auch seit dem Einzug bereits schon mit der Netcologne und als wir hier eingezogen sind hatte Netcologne bereits bis zu 100 MBit/s und wir bekamen über Vodafone nur 5 MBit/s die noch nicht mal voll da waren. Hätte schon damals wechseln sollen, aber ich war damals 2 Jahre Vertraglich gebunden und später wurde es dann mit 50 und 100 MBit/s gut.
> ...



Ich denke das Du das ähnliche Thema bei Netcologne haben wirst am Anfang, wenn dein Anschluss über die Hausverkabelung Telefon realisiert wird und nicht über Coax. Die Fehler liegen meistens innerhalb der Hausverkabelung, alte TAE Dosen usw. Unterschied ist das Netcologne Techniker hat die dann rauskommen. Einzig ist, das wenn Du es verbockt hast und der Techniker zB nachstellen kann das es an Deinen Power Lans liegt bezahlst halt den Einsatz.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Unser Wohnhaus ist im Jahr 2011 neu erbaut worden und wir sind auch nach Fertigstellung der Erstbezug gewesen. Hier ist daher nichts alt, ist alles  neu. Nur die Straße und der Stadtteil ist schon älter.

Im allgemeinem kann es überall so ergehen, aber ich kann bei der Netcologne mehr Bandbreite beziehen was auch der Hauptgrund des Wechsel ist. Habe ja zunächst 250 MBit/s gebucht was mich nur 5 Euro mehr als bei Vodafone kostet und kann jeder Zeit auch auf eine höhere Bandbreite bis zu 1000 MBit/s wechseln. Daher bin ich über die Netcologne in Zukunft was die Bandbreite angeht flexibler.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bedeutet für mich ich werde demnächst den neuen Anschluss mit 250 MBit/s über die Netcologne bestellen.


 Du weißt, was Du Dir da auflädst?


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Nein weis ich auch nicht, weil ich zumindest die letzten 20 Jahre nicht mehr bei Netcologne mit Telefon/Internet war. 

Aber unser Kabelfernsehen läuft schon seit Jahren darüber und auch mein HD-ABO  läuft darüber seit ein paar Jahren problemlos. Momentan habe ich auch nichts zu verlieren, denn falls du mein Thema gelesen hast bekomme ich momentan auch über die Vodafone nicht mehr die volle Bandbreite und Vodafone stellt sich mit der Begründung die mindest Bandbreite zu liefern quer.

Schlechter kann ich daher nicht abschneiden und wir haben hier auch neue Leitungen und auch Glasfaser liegen, daher werde ich es darauf ankommen lassen und mich selbst mal davon überzeugen wie es über Kabel laufen wird. Die 100 MBit/s was ich mindestens haben möchte werde ich auch bestimmt mit der neuen 250 MBit/s Leitung bekommen und ich kann noch jederzeit bis zu 1000 MBit/s wechseln.

Über die Telefonleitung sind nur bis zu 100 MBit/s möglich und seit ein paar Wochen bekommen wir nur noch zwischen 58-65 MBit/s rein. Die 100 MBit/s haben wir aber bereits seit 2 Jahren und bisher hatten wir immer an die 97 MBit/s rein bekommen. Eine Prüfung der Störung möchte hierzu aber Vodafone nicht einleiten.

Bei dieser Störung hat es auch nichts mit Überlastung was zu zu tun, da sich die Fritzbox seit Wochen nur noch mit 70 MBit/s bzw. nur mit 63 MBit/s verbinden kann. Real per DSL Speedtest sind es dann noch weniger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigem wirst du auch nicht wissen können wie das Kabel über Netcologne an meinem Standort laufen wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Mai 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im übrigem wirst du auch nicht wissen können wie das Kabel über Netcologne an meinem Standort laufen wird.


Ich meine nicht mal die Netzgeschwindigkeit, sondern den Umstellungsärger.

Bei mir im Job hat uns 1&1 zwangsmäßig die Leitung gekündigt wegen Netzbereinigung.
Die Telekom hat Glasfasern verlegt und ist nun alleiniger Anbieter.

Aufgrund der Telekomschlamperei standen wir fast 8 Wochen ohne Internet und Telefon da.
Mit Mühe, Geld und Lauferei haben wir dann endlich unsere bereits verkauften Telefon- und Faxnummern für's Geschäft wiederbekommen und nun endlich einigermaßen schnelles Internet.

Volle Geschwindigkeit liegt immer noch nicht an, da der Anschluß im Nebengebäude erfolgte und D-Lan aller Anbieter einfach beschi... funktioniert.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Mai 2020)

Das ist natürlich doof und ich hoffe das es bei uns mit dem Wechsel gut klappen wird. Zumindest habe ich schon zum 27.07 den Abschlusstermin und an diesem Tag soll ein Techniker mit dem neuen Router auch vorbei kommen. Die Kündigung läuft auf Vodafone am 24.07 aus. Wahrscheinlich werden wir daher 2-3 Tage ohne Internet und Telefon dar stehen.

Habe auch bereits die ganzen Zugangsdaten zum neuen Anschluss bekommen und kann mich bereits in meinem neuen Account auf Netcologne einloggen. Mein Tarif ist aber noch nicht mit enthalten, da mein Anschluss noch nicht geschaltet ist. Kann daher nur in meine Daten rein schauen.

Netcologne begründet diesen Anschlusstag damit das Vodafone den Anschluss vorher nicht frei gibt. Wobei wir ja keine Telefonleitung bekommen, sondern von Telefon auf Kabel wechseln und es im Grunde nichts mit dem Anschluss der Telekom oder Vodafone was zu tun hat. Allerdings übernehme ich meine alten Rufnummer und dieser spätere Abschlusstermin könnte daher mit der Rufnummer Übernahme was zu tun haben.

Habe auch 3 Monate im Voraus den neuen Anschluss bestellt um möglichst solche Verzögerungen auszuschließen.
Kann daher nur auf das beste hoffen.

Kann dir aber jetzt nicht sagen ob es sich bei diesem Kabelanschluss um eigene Leitungen von Netcologne handelt, da sie in den letzten Jahren hier in Köln auch sehr stark ausgebaut haben.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2020)

Kleines Update... mittlerweile haben wir wieder unsere alte gewohnte Bandbreite.


> verbunden&#8595; 116,8 Mbit/s&#8593; 37,0 Mbit/s



Aber das ist erst ein ein paar Tage der Fall.

Wir werden aber dennoch zur Netcologne wechseln, weil wir dort für nur 5 Euro mehr 150 MBit/s &#8593; mehr haben werden.
Zudem sollten mal die Preise anders ausfallen wir sogar noch bis 1000 MBit/s gehen könnten und über Vodafone momentan bei uns nicht mehr als 100 MBit/s möglich sind.

Der Anschluss wird am 27.07 erfolgen.


----------



## Icebair (14. Juni 2020)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben: Ich arbeite dort und könnte dir anhand der Adresse sagen was bei dir ankommt. Greetz


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2020)

Spiel jetzt keine Große Rolle, der Anschluss erfolgt ja am 27.07 und ich habe ja nur 250 MBit/s bestellt.
Laut Abfrage sollen bis zu 1000 MBit/s möglich sein.

Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es dann laufen wird.


----------



## Venom89 (14. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> und ich habe ja nur 250 MBit/s bestellt.
> Laut Abfrage sollen bis zu 1000 MBit/s möglich sein.
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es dann laufen wird.



Leider interessiert die nur was du bezahlst und nicht was theoretisch möglich ist. 

Ich weiß wie du es meinst, jedoch schreibst du quasi immer dazu was Theoretisch buchbar wäre. Interessiert keinen und lenkt nur ab .
Wenn du die 1000 Mbit so gerne tippst, dann Buch sie doch einfach


----------



## teachmeluv (15. Juni 2020)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Schwankungen bei dir mit Corona und dementsprechend der gestiegenen Anzahl von Nutzern im Home Office bzw dem grundsätzlichen Anstieg von IoT zu tun hat? Bei mir auf der Arbeit hat der IT-Support deutlich zugenommen und mein AG hat schon im ersten Quartal seinen Umsatz gesteigert. Meine Frau hat mit ständigen Abbrüchen im VPN und mit Problemen von Uploads auf WeTransfer oder FTPs zu kämpfen, was vor März 2020 auch immer wunderbar funktioniert hat.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2020)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Schwankungen bei dir mit Corona und dementsprechend der gestiegenen Anzahl von Nutzern im Home Office bzw dem grundsätzlichen Anstieg von IoT zu tun hat? Bei mir auf der Arbeit hat der IT-Support deutlich zugenommen und mein AG hat schon im ersten Quartal seinen Umsatz gesteigert. Meine Frau hat mit ständigen Abbrüchen im VPN und mit Problemen von Uploads auf WeTransfer oder FTPs zu kämpfen, was vor März 2020 auch immer wunderbar funktioniert hat.


Es gab keine Schwankungen, denn eine Schwankung bedeutet für mich das die Bandbreite schwanken würde.
Die Bandbreite ist seitdem(2 Jahre) ich diese 100 MBit/s immer stabil auf 100 MBit/s gewesen und die letzten zwei Monate ist sie einfach auf 63 MBit/s abgesackt und geschwankt hat da gar nichts! Seit einiger Zeit ist diese wieder konstant bei 100 MBit/s wie es zuvor war.

Ich fand aber recht Unverschämt von Vodafone das die noch nicht mal eine Störung prüfen wollten und sind mir mit den AGBs daher kamen, da ich das mindeste was sie liefern müssen bekommen würde



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wie du es meinst, jedoch schreibst du quasi immer dazu was Theoretisch buchbar wäre. Interessiert keinen und lenkt nur ab .
> Wenn du die 1000 Mbit so gerne tippst, dann Buch sie doch einfach


Die 1000 MBit/s sind mir zu teuer, aber wechseln könnte ich jederzeit sollte sich hier am Preis was tun. 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Leider interessiert die nur was du bezahlst und nicht was theoretisch möglich ist.


Ist nichts neues und im Grunde überall so.


----------



## Knogle (17. Juni 2020)

Habe leider nicht soviel Lust alles zu lesen aber bist du nun bei NC? Kann ich empfehlen. Ich arbeite bei NC im Bereich Network Operations und die Infrastruktur die wir haben ist nicht annährend ausgelastet.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juni 2020)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe leider nicht soviel Lust alles zu lesen aber bist du nun bei NC? Kann ich empfehlen. Ich arbeite bei NC im Bereich Network Operations und die Infrastruktur die wir haben ist nicht annährend ausgelastet.


Das ist gut zu hören, ich werde nächsten Monat am 27. geschaltet.
Freue mich schon drauf. 

Daher bin ich noch bei Vodafone da dieser Vertrag nächsten Monat erst ausläuft.


----------



## mrfloppy (17. Juni 2020)

Knogle schrieb:


> Habe leider nicht soviel Lust alles zu lesen aber bist du nun bei NC? Kann ich empfehlen. Ich arbeite bei NC im Bereich Network Operations und die Infrastruktur die wir haben ist nicht annährend ausgelastet.



Wie klein die Welt ist [emoji3]
Läuft bei NC noch der Kram wie FTTC über die alte AGS Plattform oder ist bei NC auch alles auf BNG umgeschwenkt worden?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Knogle (20. Juni 2020)

BNG ist inzwischen der Stand der Technik. Wir sind da inzwischen echt gut dabei, auch mit dem FTTB GBit Ausbau in Köln, auch für Privatkunden, da sind wir bald durch.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juli 2020)

Kleiner Nachtrag, am ende habe ich angefragt ob ich auch einen eigenen Router verwenden kann und ob der Vertrag dazu umgeändert werden kann. Zwar hat es ein paar Tage gedauert bis ich auf meine Anfrage per Kontaktformular eine Rückantwort erhalten habe und ich dachte schon fast das ich keine Rückantwort dazu bekommen würde, aber gestern kam dann doch noch eine Rückantwort in dem mein Auftrag ohne den Mietgerät umgeändert wurde.

Mein Wunsch wurde daher ohne wenn und aber womit ich nicht so ganz gerechnet hatte übernommen.
Freue mich schon auf den 27.07, denn da wird mein neuer Anschluss geschaltet.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2020)

Habe heute die Fritzbox 6660 cabel bekommen und konnte sie mir mal etwas ohne Internetanschluss anschauen. Dabei habe ich auch das W-Lan getestet und als ich auf die Terrasse ging war das 2,4 GHz kurz weg so das sich mein Handy mit dem Netz meiner 7590 Fritzbox einloggte. Das habe ich mehrmals getestet und es ist öfters passiert.

Zusätzlich war nur 1x analoger Telefonanschluss dabei und auch keine ISDN Anschlüsse. Dafür war ein Wan-Anschluss vorhanden was der 6591 Box fehlt. Und zu guter letzt hatte die Box nur USB2.0 statt 3.0. Diese Punkte wären mir aber nicht so wichtig gewesen, da ich als analogen Telefon nur ein Anschluss haben muss und unsere Telefone alle Schnurlos mit der Box direkt verbunden sind. 

Der Hauptgrund weshalb die Box zurück geht ist daher nur das W-Lan.
In Netz hört mal leider nichts gutes bezüglich dem W-Lan mit dieser Box. 

Die Box sieht zwar genau so aus wie meine 7590 Fritzbox, aber von der Technik haben sie einiges beschnitten. Die Antennen die verbaut sind sind auch schlechter ausgefallen.
Kompatibilitaet der FRITZ!Box 6660 Cable & Meinung dazu &#8211; FriXtender

Weitere Info: Fritz!Box 6591 Cable und Fritz!Box 6660 Cable im Vergleich &#8226; REFBox

Daher geht die Box zurück und hab mir nun die 6591 Fritzbox neu bestellt.

EDIT: Analoge Anschlüsse waren doch zwei mit dabei, nur muss bei einem wenn es sich um zwei TAE Anschlusskabel mit N-Stecker hat ein Adapter dazu gekauft werden. Meiner 7590 Fritzbox lagen jedoch solche Adapter im Lieferumfang mit bei.


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2020)

Die Leute vergessen immer wieder das die 6660 eigentlich nur eine Mittelklassebox ist, früher oder später wird es noch eine 6690 oder so geben, welche dann die 6591 als Highend Box ablöst.
Die Mittelklasse Fritzboxen haben immer:
- Nur einen Analoganschluss und kein ISDN
- USB 2.0
- Beschnittenes Wlan

Der Grund warum die 6660 dennoch so Verhältnismäßig teuer ist, werden wohl überwiegend die Features Docsis 3.1, 2,5G Lan Port und Wifi 6 sein.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Davon gehe ich auch aus, habe die Box jetzt aber bereits zurück gesendet(Paketshop abgegeben) und eine 6591 bestellt.
Damit sollte es nun gut sein.


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2020)

Hoffentlich erwischst du eine gute. AVM hat seit diesem Jahr massiv Probleme mit der 6591. Es gab etliche Geräte mit teildefektem Modemteil und selbst die neueren Chargen scheinen immer noch nicht ganz Fehlerfrei zu sein.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Juli 2020)

Alles klar, das war mir jetzt nicht bekannt. Aber da es anscheint momentan die einzige gute Box für Kabel ist habe ich ja keine andere Wahl. Richtig testen kann ich ja erst ab dem 27.07, aber ich habe dort wo ich bestellt habe 30 Tage Zeit zum zurücksenden und die Box hat ja selbst auch noch Garantie drauf.

Gestern habe ich zum Testen über Lan 1 auch nur das Internet von meiner Fritzbox durchschleifen können.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Juli 2020)

Morgen wird meine neue Fritzbox 6591 geliefert und ich freue mich schon auf den Montag darauf, da es dann Zeit ist und mein neuer Anschluss geschaltet wird.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Morgen wird meine neue Fritzbox 6591 geliefert und ich freue mich schon auf den Montag darauf, da es dann Zeit ist und mein neuer Anschluss geschaltet wird.


Habe die Box über Amazon neu bestellen müssen, da Hermes wiedermal nicht in der Lage war zu liefern. Werde in Zukunft den Otto-Versand meiden, da sie nur über Hermes versenden. Solche Probleme mit Hermes wo sie einfach  nicht liefern passiert bei uns nicht das erste mal.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Angegebene Anschrift war auch korrekt, da sie nach Eingabe der PLZ richtig mit angezeigt wurde. Und bisher hat uns jeder Zusteller(auch Hermes bisher) finden können, da wir mitten in der Stadt und nicht tief im Wald wohnen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Juli 2020)

Habe gestern die neue 6591 Fritzbox über Amazon bekommen und bin mit der Fritzbox sehr zufrieden.

Zumindest bin ich mit dem was ich gestern dazu  austesten konnte sehr zufrieden gewesen und das W-Lan ist auch sehr gut und läuft hingegen zur 6660 Fritzbox viel besser und hatte keine Einbrüche.

Als OS ist momentan die Version 7.13 drauf und was neueres gibt es von AVM noch nicht.
Aber demnächst soll auch diese Box die Version 7.20 bekommen. Meine 7590 Fritzbox hat bereits die 7.20 und da sind schon einige neue gute Sachen dabei. Hatte gestern auch zum Test die Labor Beta 7.19 drauf die ja identisch mit der 7.20 ist und soweit sah es mit dieser Version auch sehr gut aus. Mit dieser Version bekommt die Fritzbox auch wieder die Möglichkeit DVB-C (Sat>IP) Streaming nutzen zu können.

Einer genauere Liste der Erneuerung ist hier zu finden: FRITZ! Labor Neues/Verbesserungen | AVM Deutschland

Habe aber vorerst wieder die 7.13 drauf gemacht, da ich am Montag wenn ich neu geschaltet werde keine Überraschung haben möchte und sicher gehen möchte das ich mich mit der neuen Box verbinden kann. Denn die Labor Version ist halt noch Beta und da soll am Montag keine unvorhergesehene Probleme entstehen. Konnte gestern auch nur mit eine Internetverbindung die 7.13 wieder drauf machen und am Montag werde ich so einfach kein Internet mehr bekommen bevor ich mich mit der neuen Box anmelden kann.

Netcologe vergibt auch mittlerweile die 6591 Fritzbox und so ist es auch besser eine Box zu haben was sie selbst auch vergeben würden. Nur gehe ich davon aus dass das OS mit einer Mietbox von Netcologne immer aufgespielt wird und mit meiner eigenen Box bin ich in diesem Punkt nicht eingeschränkt.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juli 2020)

Zum Abschluss möchte ich ein Auszug aus einem anderen Thema von mir hier mit einstellen.



IICARUS schrieb:


> So der neue Anschluss ist nun geschaltet und mein Internet läuft auch mit den vollen 250/50 MBit/s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teil 2:



			
				robbe schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir sehr spanisch vor und ist auch ein Verstoß gegen die Routerfreiheit. Docsis ist ein Standard, da muss nichts speziell auf den Boxen vorbereitet werden. Die Macadresse des Routers wird ins System eingetragen und mit dem entsprechenden Tarif gekoppelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anschlussdose für Kabel Internetanschluss

Fazit: In meinem Fall hat es sich gelohnt zur Netcologne zu wechseln. Hätte ich sogar schon vor Jahren machen sollen...


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2020)

Habe nun ein anderes Problem mit dem Vertrag von Vodafone.

Hätte ja zum 26.03.2020 mein Vertrag vorzeitig fristgerecht zum Vertragsende 26.07.2020 gekündigt.
Also sogar ein Monat im Voraus (insgesamt sogar 4 Monate zuvor), da der Stichtag der 26.04.20020 gewesen wäre.

Der Eingang der Kündigung wurde auch Schriftlich zum 24.07.2020 bestätigt. Komisch fand ich allerdings das statt der 26. der 24. angenommen wurde. Im Kundenaccount wurde auch angezeigt das mein Vertrag zum 24.07.2020 gekündigt wäre. Sogar bis gestern(26.07.2020) war dieser Hinweis noch mit vorhanden.

Netcologne hat jedoch mitgeteilt bekommen das der Vertrag zum 26.07.2020 gekündigt wäre und so haben sie auch den Anschlusstag zum 27.07.2020 geplant. Seit Freitag habe ich damit gerechnet das mein Anschluss irgendwann gekappt wird. Aber selbst am Sonntag den 26.07 lief noch Internet und das Telefon. Daher bin ich vom 26.07 ausgegangen das mein Anschluss beendet wird.

Heute Morgen wunderte ich mich das um 7:00 Uhr noch eine Verbindung mit Vodafone aufrecht stand und ich auch das Internet aufsuchen konnte. Dachte dazu nur... toll Vodafone wartet ab bis der neue Anschluss geschaltet wird. Im Anschluss hatte ich meine neuen 6591 Fritzboxes aufgestellt um alles für den Besuch des Technikers vorzubereiten. Die 7590 Fritzbox wurde daher zu dieser Zeit abgebaut.

Die Rufnummern habe ich auch zur Netcologne mit übernommen und die sind auch problemlos erreichbar.

Vorhin rufe ich mein Account auf Vodafone auf um nochmals rein zu schauen und zu testen ob ich mich noch einloggen kann. Daraufhin steht nun das ich immer noch "Red Internet und Phone 100 DSL" gebucht habe und von einer Kündigung steht nichts mehr mit dabei und das ganze wird sogar nun auf 2021 verlängert angezeigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich haben sie schriftlich und auch Telefonisch versucht mich zurück zu gewinnen, aber ich bin nicht darauf eingegangen und Telefonisch habe ich nur bestätigt das die Kündigung bestehen bleibt.

Muss da morgen mal anrufen.

Habe aber eine Rechtsschutzversicherung und ich hoffe dass ich hierzu kein Rechtsanwalt mit hinzunehmen muss.

*EDIT:*

Habe sie nun per Fax angeschrieben. Geht aber noch falls sich die nächsten Tage nichts tun noch per Einschreiben raus. Natürlich könnte es sich auch um ein Irrtum oder Systemfehler handeln.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juli 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe sie nun per Fax angeschrieben. Geht aber noch falls sich die nächsten Tage nichts tun noch per Einschreiben raus. Natürlich könnte es sich auch um ein Irrtum oder Systemfehler handeln.


Habe heute doch mal mit Vodafone und Netcologne gesprochen und alles ist in Ordnung.

Vodafone gewährleistet bis zur Umstellung noch eine Verbindung und wartet dann auf Bestätigung des neuen  Anbieters das alles problemlos vollzogen wurde. Was ja auch bei mir der Fall ist und auch meine drei Rufnummern mit übernommen wurden.

Daher soll ich diesen Eintrag innerhalb meines Kundenaccounts einfach ignorieren.

Netcologne sagte mir dazu das die alten Leitungen noch geschaltet bleiben falls bei der Umstellung was schief gehen würde und werden daher erst ein paar Tagen später abgeschaltet.

Natürlich war der Eintrag etwas irritierend, aber laut aussage des Support ist alles in Ordnung.

Als ich Vodafone anrief dachte ich mir schon sowas in diese Richtung, denn normalerweise wird man ja gefragt ob es sich um diese Rufnummer handelt womit man anruft und das war jetzt nicht der Fall und mit der Kundennummer konnte die automatische Ansage auch nichts mehr anfangen.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juli 2020)

Hatte gestern nochmals per Fax Vodafone angeschrieben und selbst als Besitzer des neuen Anschluss bestätigt das die Umstellung erfolgreich war und nun seit dem 27.07.2020 die Leitung getrennt und auch mein alter Vertrag aus meinem Kundenaccount entfernt werden kann. Habe auch darauf hingewiesen das ich keinerlei Kosten ab dem 27.07.2020 begleiche und falls es erforderlich auch dagegen Rechtlich angehen würde.

Heute nach erneutem Besuch meines Accounts ist nun mein alter Vertrag entfernt worden und nun ist auch mit Vodafone alles abgeschlossen. Natürlich hätte es auch ohne meine zwei Anschreiben genau so ablaufen können, aber ich habe da kein Vertrauen und was schriftliches für den Fall der Fälle in der Hand zu haben ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Das anliegen hat sich daher in diesem Thema erledigt und alles läuft über Netcologne sehr gut. 
Habe auch seit seit Umstellung einige Messungen unternommen und im allgemeinem liege ich immer bei 250/50 MBit/s +/-. Scheint daher trotz Shared sehr gut und stabil zu laufen.


----------



## IICARUS (20. August 2020)

Zum Abschluss möchte ich nur berichten das ich mit dem Wechsel sehr zufrieden bin und es sich erwiesen hat das der Wechsel eine gute Entscheidung war.

Alles läuft sehr gut und die Leitung ist auch sehr stabil. Bisher haben wir ständig die volle Bandbreite so das wir trotz Shared hier keine großen Einbüßen haben. Im Schnitt liegen wir immer bei 250/50 MBit/s und wenn es mal weniger sind ist sind es nur 1-3 MBit/s was sehr selten vorkommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Netcologne ist bei uns zumindest sehr gut und auch sehr zuverlässig.
Mir ist aus der Vergangenheit von Benannten bekannt das es vor einigen Jahren nicht so war, weshalb ich immer mit dem Wechsel gezögert hatte. Aber die Netcologne scheint sich hier gut verbessert zu haben. 

Kann auch jederzeit zu einer höheren Bandbreite wechseln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vorerst reichen mir die 250 MBit/s was ich gebucht habe und bezahlen tue ich fast das selbe wie zuvor mit VDSL 100. (Sind etwa nur 5 Euro mehr.)
Die Mehrwertsteuer die bezüglich Corona gesenkt wurde wird uns hier auch mit gut geschrieben. Das die Rechnung immer zum ersten des Monats eingezogen wird passt auch sehr gut.


----------

